# Standalone ECU for a sr20det red top



## drPop (May 6, 2004)

I have been having problems with my modified ecu, the engine is running lean. I have 550cc injectors, a walbro pump, GT36r "disco potato" turbo, Z32 MAF, a kenetics FMIC, and run about 12lbs of boost. What I was thinking was that I may be better off getting the AEM stand alone ecu. But I want to get some feedback on the metal box before I pay $3000cdn for it. Any thoughts on the AEM 30-1601u would be appreciated.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i've heard that the Apex'i Power FC is a good engine managment for SR's. i would look into one of those first, since its about $1000.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

you have a gt36r disco potato. i thought the gt28rs was the disco potato.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

my bad with all them posts. that never happened to me before. wierd


----------

